# Detroit Area - Churchills of Southfield Aug 7th



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

*I'm going to be meeting Ian, Bengalman, for a smoke and a decent time on Thursday around 6:30pm till whenever, if anyone wants to stop by it'd be cool to herf with you guys.

Churchills of Southfield
24545 West 12 Mile Rd.
Southfield Mi 48034*

T: (248) 948-9100
F: (248) 945-5522


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Should be a good time. Hope to see you all out!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BengalMan said:


> Should be a good time. Hope to see you all out!


Im always down to show a out of town guess a good time I should be able to make this one with my father. its his 71st birthday and Im sure he'll be with me smoking some good 1's. The owner the smoke shop on 10mi and kelly is good friends with the owner of church hills FYI and they know about the club. Well if work goes well I'll be there with a stick i hand. DO they have a lounge?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'll be there with a stick i hand. DO they have a lounge?


Looks like a pretty decent one with leather chairs from the pictures. You going to smoke El Monstruo, to show Ian how we roll?


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

Dan, I can't make it to this one... I have to work til 9 PM :c

I'm gonna be at ViBratto's Friday to celebrate my Birthday by smoking a couple of sticks... Stop by if you get a chance! :tu


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

/me twiddles thumbs in hopes of a gathering thats south of detroit


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm here


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'm here


Anybody show?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Anybody show?


Yea.... Ian and I were there, booker showed up a little later :ss with his Dad, had a happy bday smoke with him, Mo showed up shortly after with his lovely lady, I ended up taking off when the shop closed and they went off to a place for another smoke and some grub. Was cool meeting you guys, and I'll get you next time at checkers Ian, but I will win the 2/3 :gn


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Yep good times tonight. Good to see Dan, Booker and Mo. Booker had a chance to try an El Cobre tonight which I think he really likes now, so I sent one with him for the road. We should definitely do it again! Booker, I have an event next Thursday at your spot in Roseville, hopefully you can make it out.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> Yep good times tonight. Good to see Dan, Booker and Mo. Booker had a chance to try an El Cobre tonight which I think he really likes now, so I sent one with him for the road. We should definitely do it again! Booker, I have an event next Thursday at your spot in Roseville, hopefully you can make it out.


Glad you guys had a good time. I had to work and had a regional management walk that went :tu so I may be able to play another time


----------

